# -, ,

## Yarik123

.

 - + -.        ,         .       (    ,      ),    -      .        .  ,    ,     .  ,      ,         .  -     ,    ,      .

, ,     ?

  .

----------

> .
> 
>  - + -.        ,         .       (    ,      ),    -      .        .  ,    ,     .  ,      ,         .  -     ,    ,      .
> 
> , ,     ?
> 
>   .


   :
6.              ,    -  ( ,    4.1  4.1   ),          .....

           ,            :Smilie: 
,
  :      -   ,    .     ,      ?           ? 
     -    " "   -    ,      :Smilie:  
  ,    .          ,   !
,  !

----------

> .
> 
>  - + -.        ,         .       (    ,      ),    -      .        .  ,    ,     .  ,      ,         .  -     ,    ,      .
> 
> , ,     ?
> 
>   .


     ,  2      
     ,      (     )
 ,  
   30    ,

----------

> ,    -  ( ,    4.1  4.1   ),          .....
> 
>            ,



 ,     ,         .    ,         ,   ,     . 4.5  54-.

----------

> ,     ,         .    ,         ,   ,     . 4.5  54-.


     -    ,        :Smilie: 
    ,      :Smilie:  ,     :
3.            ,   ,    7  2   ,   ,          .

----------

.

    ,              "0",   ,        , ..     ?
                 ( )?

----------

> .
> 
>     ,              "0",   ,        , ..     ?
>                  ( )?


    !
     ?
    ,   ?

----------

> !
>      ?
>     ,   ?


  -      .
     -      ,     . 
              ,                ...
    ,     ,     ,     ...
               ...
    ,      1,5   ....  :Frown:

----------

> -      .
>      -      ,     . 
>               ,                ...
>     ,     ,     ,     ...
>                ...
>     ,      1,5   ....


! !
 :Smilie:

----------

> ! !


  -  ...         ...

----------

> :
> 6.              ,    -  ( ,    4.1  4.1   ),          .....
> 
>            ,           
> ,
>   :      -   ,    .     ,      ?           ? 
>      -    " "   -    ,      
>   ,    .          ,   !
> ,  !


    ,      ,      ?

----------

> ,      ,      ?


 ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


  .

----------

